

Simpler Hacker News for Greasemonkey (and Greasekit) - petercooper
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70821

======
niyazpk
Interesting to know that there are people who don't want to get into the
discussions.

I come here to learn something new from the discussions, not the news.

~~~
jokermatt999
Same here. I am uninvolved with and uninterested in start ups, but I find
there's far more intellect here than at other social news sites. The focus on
discussion rather than humor really facilates deeper and more interesting
analysis in my opinion. Higher standards for commenting discourage
participants from chiming in with their opinion unless they really have
something to say. At least, that's why I mostly lurk here.

